# The Skunk1 is growing!



## laylow6988 (Feb 1, 2007)

Hello everyone. Well, there is a growroom here. Nothing crazy at the moment but there will be more and more added. I started on the 10th of Jan. So babies are already growing. They have been stressed to the point that I can't believe they are alive. In the grows I have seen I love to see pics, so I am going to give you as much to look at as I can. Hope you all like it, and hope I can figure out how to give a good presentation on here. As you see in the pics below I started off in a garage closet. It is about 5 feet long and 2 1/2 wide by 5 1/2 feet tall. I used a bench that was already in place to keep my babies off the cold concrete floor. Mind you this is winter and temps hover around 10F here.

Ok, figuring out my pics are too big. Taking care of that now.


----------



## DrGreenThumb (Feb 1, 2007)

Hey, Good luck with your grow  i would like to see how your skunk #1 turns out

Peace


----------



## laylow6988 (Feb 1, 2007)

Light: 400W MH
Soil: Miracle grow(the kind that feeds up to three months(like TBG uses)
No nutes for the moment
Started 3 Skunk #1's on the 10th of Jan
3 days 100% germ rate

Ok, so you see how I did an easy set-up. Just plywood, 2X4's and 1X4's to make a wall and door. And make a shelf for the ballast.:headbang2: :headbang2:


----------



## laylow6988 (Feb 1, 2007)

Ok, so here is what it looked like after my babies were in the dirt. Of course the pics get screwed from the MH. I put the light very close the the plants, 8 inches from the top of the pots. It was very cold so I did what I could to make it warm. But the temps were only around 70 at plant level.


----------



## laylow6988 (Feb 1, 2007)

DrGreenThumb said:
			
		

> Hey, Good luck with your grow  i would like to see how your skunk #1 turns out
> 
> Peace


 
Thanks man. I hope things go right for me. I forgot to mention that the pot are in the pots and the other containers are water bottle bottoms for other flowers I am growing.


----------



## theyorker (Feb 1, 2007)

Hey Laylow...I'll be following along.  I germed mine 10 days ago, so I'll be looking in and learning from you my friend!


----------



## laylow6988 (Feb 1, 2007)

theyorker said:
			
		

> Hey Laylow...I'll be following along. I germed mine 10 days ago, so I'll be looking in and learning from you my friend!


 
Cool, well mine might be a bit older but you have a better chance of getting ahead. This is the part of my grow that hits the heart... yup I had to hurry and pull up all three. Of course while doing it I took into consiteration I may try to bring them back to life. So I took a screwdriver and went around the pot to pull up some roots and dirt with it. They were left in a garage for 3 days in a tubaware container where it was freezing. I had to move in a hurry to make sure they were not to be found. So I started my next grow room. But they did make it. 
First pic is the plastic I used to hold in the heat for my old room. 
You see my three babies after being planted for a few days. They are doing good... except the one I call Zombie. Zombie has always been sick since birth but did not want to throw'em away. I clipped off his first set of leaves due to the fact they were about half way rotted. And it's been smaller than the other two since being born.


----------



## laylow6988 (Feb 1, 2007)

You know, I have been looking for a damn fan everywhere. They don't sell them in winter time, aint that a B? Ok, so I needed a fan. Well, I had a battery powered one in Afghanistan that I brought back with me. And also I am a pack rat so I have chargers that don't even go to stuff anymore so I got one of those out. I opened up the fan and clipped and wired the charger to it. And god said let there be wind. It's not much but enough to shake the plants around a bit. And no need to worry about batteries.


----------



## frankpeterson (Feb 1, 2007)

laylow6988 said:
			
		

> Thanks man. I hope things go right for me. I forgot to mention that the pot are in the pots and the other containers are water bottle bottoms for other flowers I am growing.




Hey laylow, we will be watching this one right through.  Just curious what are the other flowers your growing? Good luck and  keep posted.


----------



## laylow6988 (Feb 1, 2007)

frankpeterson said:
			
		

> Hey laylow, we will be watching this one right through. Just curious what are the other flowers your growing? Good luck and keep posted.


 
Those are some Dahlias I had. Just using the light to get them started.


----------



## laylow6988 (Feb 1, 2007)

Ok, so now I am going to blast to now and show what my prize skunk looks like. This is Fear and the pic was taken on the 30th. Now the 4th set of leaves I just clipped today. Want to see her split. She is under 3 inches and bushing out real nice. I am getting some growth between the stem and the base of the leaf stem. That 400W MH really keeps these guys short. My last ones I just replanted deeper and deeper. But I never did use a good light before. Big difference.


----------



## laylow6988 (Feb 2, 2007)

In the process of moving to a new location I ended up taking everything that was bad in small tubaware container. Seeds, plants... anything that could cause cuffs to be pulled out. So without knowing it when I replanted my babies I was planting a few from bagseed from some really good stuff. They took no time to germ. I got two healthy ones from that.


----------



## laylow6988 (Feb 3, 2007)

Well, here are some more pics. My bagseed baby "Cristol" is showing signs of discomfort. Even though I gave no nutes I decided to give her a flush to see if I can get some improvment. All I can do is wait. Growth is not stunted, just that two leaves are curling under a bit. See how she acts in the next few days.


----------



## laylow6988 (Feb 4, 2007)

Today's pics right off the press. All 5 plants 2 pics each.
Fear 
"X"
Zombie
Jose
Cristol


----------



## night501 (Feb 5, 2007)

nice looking plants laylow.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 6, 2007)

*Your babies are coming right along and looking great. By the looks of them you have a few that are Sativa dominant.   Here is some GREEN MOJO for the babies. *


----------



## laylow6988 (Feb 6, 2007)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Your babies are coming right along and looking great. By the looks of them you have a few that are Sativa dominant.  Here is some GREEN MOJO for the babies. *


 
Thanks TBG and Night501. Yeah, those two Sativa/Afghanica looking things were from bagseed. It was some really great pot, just a lil over dried so I am going to see how it smokes when it's grown right.


----------



## theyorker (Feb 6, 2007)

Wow Laylow...your plants look great.  Mine are only 2 weeks old, but look like crap compared to yours.  You must be doin something right!!!


----------



## frankpeterson (Feb 6, 2007)

theirs something about MH for vedge not just right spectrum.  Damn they look good. Do you plan on flowering with the same light?


----------



## frankpeterson (Feb 6, 2007)

laylow6988 said:
			
		

> Those are some Dahlias I had. Just using the light to get them started.



Never heard of a Dhalia before.  What kind of givings does it produce?


----------



## Zarnon (Feb 6, 2007)

TBG said:
			
		

> By the looks of them you have a few that are Sativa dominant



Agreed.  Esp. pic two (clay pot 2/3 and 2/4).


----------



## Elephant Man (Feb 6, 2007)

Looking good man.  I found several fans at my local 'mom and pop' hardware store...some of those smaller places don't stock according to season.


----------



## newgreenthumb (Feb 6, 2007)

Laylow they are coming along really nice.  Good luck with them and keep it up.


----------



## laylow6988 (Feb 6, 2007)

frankpeterson said:
			
		

> Never heard of a Dhalia before. What kind of givings does it produce?


 
Just pretty lil flowers lol.


----------



## laylow6988 (Feb 6, 2007)

Elephant Man said:
			
		

> Looking good man. I found several fans at my local 'mom and pop' hardware store...some of those smaller places don't stock according to season.


 
You know I just got a good deal on a few tower fans. I was going to get a bathroom vent style but seen them.


----------



## laylow6988 (Feb 6, 2007)

frankpeterson said:
			
		

> theirs something about MH for vedge not just right spectrum. Damn they look good. Do you plan on flowering with the same light?


 
Just the fixture. I have a switchable ballast so I am going to change it to the HPS. I already have a bulb. I really should get one each extra. I am going to need them anyway and would like to have just incase one blows for some reason. 

I forgot to mention my lil trick with that little fan failed. I left it on full blast all night and by morning it was no more. But it's replaced. 

Fear is starting to look a lil yellow on the bottom sets of leaves. Going to just leave them the way they are and wait to see what she tells me. They are just a little bit lighter on the bottom, not yellow.

P.S. The one group are carniverous plants of sorts. But they can't really live with the others, they need more humidity.


----------



## laylow6988 (Feb 7, 2007)

Ok seems that I have a problem. I have not pulled out any nutes and my plants are not liking me. But I have symptoms of nute burn. So I am worried for some reason these plants are getting too much from the soil. Like the Sativa/Afghanica whatever it is? But one has curling leaves, but look at this one...

You see in the pics the wierd green color? What is this? I am wondering about either a fungus or mold of somekind, or some weird nute burn or deficiency. What do you guys think?


----------



## laylow6988 (Feb 7, 2007)

And on top of that the plant that is semi-retarded is looking the best, besides the few odd growths lol. But now I have "Fear" getting sick on me. Her lil leaves on the bottom few sets are really light colored(once again suspecting nute burn). And there are a few spots here and there of yellow on a few of the leaves. Just a tad over what normal would be it seems. But they don't seem to be hurting anything too much. 

"X" is doing the same thing... not as bad. But her 5th set of leaves look a bit twisted. I think it's time to get out of these lil pots to.


----------



## the_riz (Feb 7, 2007)

Well it could be neut burn it could also be a ph inbalance, if it were me (bearing in mind i do hydro not dirt) i would flush out the system replacing the water with  a lesser neutrient solution, making sure the ph was spot on, and depending on where it was id probably raise the light. how old are the plants?

also, whats going on with the final pic in your 2nd to last post, what is that weird thing growing out the top? lol

riz


----------



## laylow6988 (Feb 7, 2007)

More pics, last one is a root poking throught the middle hole on "Zombie".


----------



## laylow6988 (Feb 7, 2007)

The Indica/Afghanica... whatever they are... I got myself confused and called them Sativas.


----------



## Elephant Man (Feb 7, 2007)

the_riz said:
			
		

> Well it could be neut burn it could also be a ph inbalance, if it were me (bearing in mind i do hydro not dirt) i would flush out the system replacing the water with a lesser neutrient solution, making sure the ph was spot on, and depending on where it was id probably raise the light. how old are the plants?
> 
> also, whats going on with the final pic in your 2nd to last post, what is that weird thing growing out the top? lol
> 
> riz


 
Good advice for hydro, but I would not flush soil with time release ferts, they cannot be flushed out and will actually be activated even more.

Looks like they pulled through though,  I think TBG grows from clone in that stuff.


----------



## laylow6988 (Feb 7, 2007)

the_riz said:
			
		

> Well it could be neut burn it could also be a ph inbalance, if it were me (bearing in mind i do hydro not dirt) i would flush out the system replacing the water with a lesser neutrient solution, making sure the ph was spot on, and depending on where it was id probably raise the light. how old are the plants?
> 
> also, whats going on with the final pic in your 2nd to last post, what is that weird thing growing out the top? lol
> 
> riz


 

Well, I just raised my light to 13 inches from the top of the plants. But I think I may do a bit more. I'd like to stay at 80 at their level. I am about 85 degrees now. I just looked and it's at 80. Yeah, I am going to transplant here in the next few days, and going to give them a big dose of spring water(that's all I have used). And I am going to flush them out, and probably top the Sativa("Cristol") to get rid of the burn at the newer growth. I figure having burned tips is just going to make those leaves F'd for the rest of it's life. 

And that thing growing out is a picher plant known as a "Cobra Lily". Kinda cool, ugly, but I like it.


----------



## laylow6988 (Feb 7, 2007)

Elephant Man said:
			
		

> Good advice for hydro, but I would not flush soil with time release ferts, they cannot be flushed out and will actually be activated even more.
> 
> Looks like they pulled through though,  I think TBG grows from clone in that stuff.


 
I just flushed them  !!!!!!!!!!!!!! It's ok, nobody panic. I did flush them, and it may or may not of helped. But check it out...

I flushed all my babies, the one with the burnt tips I topped. And while I was topping, I noticed how much darker the drainage water was. So I flushed some more, and a lil more. It was really dark and rich lookin. So maybe that is why leaves curled, and tips were burnt. So I hope that the new leaves grow in nice. I think TBG did a MG grow from seed? Can't remember. But thanks for the words. It really helps the certainty of my decisions. A two potHEADS are better than one. :huh:


----------



## Elephant Man (Feb 7, 2007)

I tell ya LayLow, I am on my 5th or 6th strain now and I am amazed at how much variance there can be between nute requirements of different strains.  My JH hybrid will eat you out of house and home and near impossible to burn (within reason) while my WW is complaining about my basic amended mix...with no additional feeding.


----------



## laylow6988 (Feb 7, 2007)

Elephant Man said:
			
		

> I tell ya LayLow, I am on my 5th or 6th strain now and I am amazed at how much variance there can be between nute requirements of different strains. My JH hybrid will eat you out of house and home and near impossible to burn (within reason) while my WW is complaining about my basic amended mix...with no additional feeding.


 
Well, when the plant don't adapt to it's environment... we must. Or find something else to grow right? The wild thing is, I got seed from those plants. And it was over dry so whoever grew them didn't put all their time into it. And it grew just fine... I think? But also, out of that same bag there was two strains I pulled out. The one with the worse problems has huge leave even compaired to her sister from that same bag. But they are similar, but you can tell that these aint no pure strains. They were polinated by whatever was around. I don't know, but I hope nothing else goes on. 

My room did get to be pretty damn hot when I was short a fan. It was about 85 in the room... I think it was getting close to 100 under that light. That is why I raised it from 10 inches to 13 above the tops. And now am consitering another inch or two. We'll see how they manage with 13 inches for the moment.


----------



## Elephant Man (Feb 7, 2007)

laylow6988 said:
			
		

> Well, when the plant don't adapt to it's environment... we must. Or find something else to grow right? The wild thing is, I got seed from those plants. And it was over dry so whoever grew them didn't put all their time into it. And it grew just fine... I think? But also, out of that same bag there was two strains I pulled out. The one with the worse problems has huge leave even compaired to her sister from that same bag. But they are similar, but you can tell that these aint no pure strains. They were polinated by whatever was around. I don't know, but I hope nothing else goes on.
> 
> My room did get to be pretty damn hot when I was short a fan. It was about 85 in the room... I think it was getting close to 100 under that light. That is why I raised it from 10 inches to 13 above the tops. And now am consitering another inch or two. We'll see how they manage with 13 inches for the moment.


 
Yeah man, WW is going to have to really impress me in the smoke to hang out in my mother room, too many other strains coming up to mess around with a tempermental strain LOL. :ccc:  Blue Mystic is another white strain, but she loves my setup.  Just pollinated a few different fems with a WW male so I will see if the seed made is more adapted to my environment...I understand it is possible.

That thing with the very different looking strains from the same bag could have been some sort of mass pollination like you said (outdoor gone wrong?) or it could just be some really wild phenos from a F3 cross or something...never know...new to genetics, so I could be wrong.


----------



## laylow6988 (Feb 8, 2007)

I transplanted "Cristol" today. The roots were a lil brown around the edges but other than those they looked great. I like using cups like that because you can peel the cup away without harming the root system. And if you do it right you keep the dirt and roots just the way they were in the cup. And the plant don't go into shock from transplanting. 

"Jose" (the other indica/afghanica) is not looking any worse and continues to grow just great. So I am going to leave it alone until I decide to transplant. They are all about due. 

Also I am going to start planting more this weekend. Decided to go ahead since it's been almost a month and do 4 more skunk. And 5 more from that bag. They seem good enough to want more. I'll tell you, "Cristol" stinks so good, and she is only about 2 weeks old.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 10, 2007)

*Whats going on laylow. How are your little one's doing? Every now and then we will get a plant or two when starting from seed that will get a few spots or something but they always seem to grow out of it. Like right now we have a few plants that have some small spots but nothing to worry about IMHO. Like Eman said some plants are more sensative than others. *


----------



## theyorker (Feb 10, 2007)

Hey Laylow...I read this thread and I'm thinking that your plants are looking pretty good.  I looked at the leaves from when you first posted about the funny looking leaves and I think you are maybe seeing things that aren't there.  Those plants all look very healthy.  If anything it definately looks like they need to be transplanted.  Also, try letting em really dry out.  From reading your thread it looks like you have flushed them twice.  All the advice I've read tells me to water heavy but infrequent.  Anyway dude, the plants look awesome.  Just some observations from a newbie.


----------



## frankpeterson (Feb 10, 2007)

Transplant and watch them take off.  They are looking better than ours did at this point.  Good luck LL


----------



## laylow6988 (Feb 11, 2007)

Well last night I did 2 more transplants. It's 4:35am and my prize skunk "Fear"  just went crazy with lower growth in the last 12 hours. So I guess I was careful enough not to damage the roots. Everything went very well. I got one more to do.

"Cristol" has been getting deeper and deeper into nute burn, but is still growing and I hope she grows out of it ya know what I mean? She is about 19 days old and has a canopy of foliage. I am very impressed with her gowth even with the nute burn. I didn't want to transplant her but I had to get her out of that cup. 

I am sorry if I messed up on the pics. Some might be doubled. I hit backspace while the pics were loading and they vanished so I started over.


----------



## laylow6988 (Feb 11, 2007)

You see in the pics I lined the bottom with some marble rocks. I would of preferred to use cheaper ones but this time of year and with how busy I am my choices are limited. The picture down there shows a bit on how much "Fear" grew. I am starting some other seeds now as well. Gots to keep the cycle goin! 

Boy, I didn't realize the pic of the roots was sooo blury... what can I do ya know?


----------



## frankpeterson (Feb 11, 2007)

Looking good laylow, keep up the good work it will be worth it! Keep us posted.  Are you thinking about putting any reflective material up?


----------



## laylow6988 (Feb 11, 2007)

frankpeterson said:
			
		

> Looking good laylow, keep up the good work it will be worth it! Keep us posted. Are you thinking about putting any reflective material up?


 
It's been freezing here temps from 0-20F durning the day so I have not been able to construct a new box. I'll end up painting the inside flat white. I am sure I will be doing it soon... I hope

Here is Fear! She's gettin bushy down there LOL!


----------



## laylow6988 (Feb 11, 2007)

The first two are of course the growroom. The third pic is of one of my bagseed babies that is on about day 20. She is doin real good. 
:48: 

Last two pics are "Cristol" the other bagseed baby. Her leaves are the biggest fattest I have ever seen in real life. She was topped a few days ago so waiting for the hormones to shift and she is starting to bush out a little. 
:bong2:


----------



## laylow6988 (Feb 11, 2007)

Skunk: Day 29 since germination

Indica/Afghanica?: Day 18 since germination

Pic2: Jose - Indica/Afghanica Bagseed
Pic3: Cristol - Indica/Afghanica Bagseed
Pic4: X - Skunk #1 Nirvana seeds
Pic5: Fear - Skunk #1 Nirvana Seeds
Pic6: Zombie - Skunk #1 Nirvana Seeds

Hope the pics turned out ok. As you see they are all doing good. Cristol is just hating that soil and throwing a fit but still growing.

50% humidity--- 80F---- no nutes---- MG soil----


----------



## rami (Feb 12, 2007)

lookin great man...keep it up


----------



## newgreenthumb (Feb 12, 2007)

They are taking off with that MG.  And who says you can't use time release fert/soil.  Looking mighty fine!


----------



## laylow6988 (Feb 12, 2007)

High everybody. Time for me to show how these lil girls(I hope) are doin.

I added a big CFL, it's like a 150W normal bulb soft white. And there are my babies. I just need to get some mylar. I was going with plywood and white paint but... well... I'd like mylar. 

Also I picked up some Superthrive and am trying it out. I watered all three skunks and added a few drops to my spray bottle to spray the leaves. I have heard good things about it. 

As always all are doing good except that one with nute burn. The leaves that are curled up are drying where it's curled so I may have to trim off some of those larger leaves.


----------



## laylow6988 (Feb 14, 2007)

Just an update. Nothing bad is going on. So I am happy. I'll go through each plant for you all. All plants have been getting nothing but MG soil and Superthrive. 

Skunks day 35 since seeds got wet.
Indica/bagseed day 24 since seeds got wet. 

First pic is Alf and Fear wishing you all a happy lover's day. You see how that FIM method of pruning works very well if done right. 

Then it's Jose. Been left to grow naturally. 

Now in the front row on YOUR left is Jose.

Front row your right is Cristol. She has been topped a lil while ago in a traditional way. I just clipped off two fan leaves that were curling and getting crunchy to the point I thought it might be doing more harm than good. 

For the back row:
Left rear, this is Zombie and has been left to grow on her own. 

Middle rear is Fear, she is the biggest. Both tallest and more bushy than the others. She could become a mother plant... don't know yet. 

Right rear is "X". This is the one I am doing some LST with. I need to get her a lil closer to the light. I put a lil dish under her but it aint enough. But she is doing well. Some of the lower branches have started to reach for the sky. 

I am tempted to start flowering here in the next two weeks to get the harvest sooner. But I'd really like to wait another month at least. 

(Got three more skunks germinating now... and a few more bagseed)


----------



## laylow6988 (Feb 14, 2007)

Here is Cristol!!!!! I forget who said but someone mentioned they could not see what I did on the leaves. You see in the 4th and 5th pics of the leave tips. That is mild compaired to what the top looked like before I flushed and topped. 

Born 24Jan07


----------



## frankpeterson (Feb 14, 2007)

Very nice laylow as we are to are bored and nothing better than some pics of plant life to get a rise.  With a few hits of course. Good call maybe we'll update our journal now.


----------



## laylow6988 (Feb 14, 2007)

You can see the slight nute burn on the leaves there. So Jose and Cristol are the only ones not getting Superthrive. 

Jose was not topped or bent at all. Going to just sit back and watch. :bong1:


----------



## Elephant Man (Feb 14, 2007)

Just gonna pop in and say a word on Superthrive bro, I don't use it just cause I don't know what's in it but a few of my mentors swear by it.  They all say the same thing though, NEVER more than one drop a gallon and only once or twice in veg...never in flower.  Some powerful stuff hormones and chemicals can be.  Pretty sure Kade would say the same too.

Everything looks great mang, continue to show peeps how it's done.:aok:


----------



## laylow6988 (Feb 14, 2007)

Elephant Man said:
			
		

> Just gonna pop in and say a word on Superthrive bro, I don't use it just cause I don't know what's in it but a few of my mentors swear by it. They all say the same thing though, NEVER more than one drop a gallon and only once or twice in veg...never in flower. Some powerful stuff hormones and chemicals can be. Pretty sure Kade would say the same too.
> 
> Everything looks great mang, continue to show peeps how it's done.:aok:


 
Yes, and people should hear your words on that. I have been warned from farmers of all kinds of crops. I added one drop to my spray bottle and misted them and then dumped it into my water can, added one more drop and filled up the rest of the way and watered. They have in total between the three skunks less than a drop each. 

I added a drop to a plant in a glass of water and roots just shot out of everywhere. It was already rooting, but it seemed that all kinds of fresh ones started.


----------



## laylow6988 (Feb 14, 2007)

Pictures for everybody! This one is of... uhmmm... "X"! Yeah, lol it's all coming back to me now. She is bent and showing really great growth. Want to wait a few more weeks at least before I want to flower her. 
Day 34 since seed got wet...


----------



## moneyme (Feb 15, 2007)

Looks like they're really coming along. Good job. C'mon start flowering, we can race! lol


----------



## laylow6988 (Feb 15, 2007)

:guitar: 

Here is the only Skunk to be left alone.


----------



## laylow6988 (Dec 8, 2007)

Ok, uhmmm... I got noided back when I was growing. Just finished my crop and found that in an apartment it was too easy to get caught with a closet grow. But, I figured what the hell... I don't have anything anyone could bust me for now so I can show you guys what I got from my one female. That's right. Outta all those plants only one female. Got a great harvest. The dope was better than previous grows for sure. Skunk1 is nice, easy to grow. Here are some pics of "Fear" the only female. Got over 4 ounces outta her.


----------



## sportcardiva (Dec 8, 2007)

wow that is nice really big


----------



## laylow6988 (Dec 8, 2007)

sportcardiva said:
			
		

> wow that is nice really big


 
Thank you. Yeah she was a big one for such a short grow. They were cured by July. Made for a great summer. Maybe will do again when I own my own place. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





As you can see there are lots of yellow leaves. I stopped fertilizing way too early. They took longer to ripen than I thought. But still... oh it was good. There were trichromes coated all over. Defenatly could have been grown better. But not bad for a novice.


----------

